
Show HN: Best-Books.dev, the best programming books, all in one place - daolf
https://best-books.dev
======
daolf
Hey everyone ️

Excited to be back here with my first no-code thing.

Best-Books.dev is a curated programming books recommendations from all the
programming books list I was able to find on the web.

6 months ago, I wondered what was the most recommended programming books of
all-time. So I asked Google about it and compiled all the results in one big
list.

I shared the results on Twitter and on my blog and had many people asking me
to do this for languages, frameworks, techno.

So I did

And this is how Best-Books.dev was born.

So far I compiled more than 7,000 recommendations from more than 500 lists but
I don't plan to stop here.

So, what's next for Best-Books.dev?

\- Completing 1 recommendation list every week for the next 6 months

\- Writing other sorts of curated lists

\- Planning a weekly newsletter with recommendations and new interesting
releases

~~~
colejohnson66
I get an error trying to subscribe to the email list.

> Oops! Something went wrong while submitting the form.

------
smashthepants2
The site isn't currently working.

